# [XFCE] Recuperar escritorio

## chaim

Hola a todos.

Estoy con xfce 4.6.1 y al principio el escritorio era manejado por xfce, Desde hace tiempo me sale de fondo de pantalla la imagen del slim, el conky se ve mal, no reconoce los botones del ratón en el escritorio..El caso es que en según he leido en Configuración / Escritorio debería aparecer la opción "Dejar que xfce maneje el escritorio" pero a mi no me aparece y no es capaz ni de cambiar el fondo de escritorio...quizá haya alguna forma de cambiarlo manualmente. 

He probado con reinstalar el paquete xfce4-meta pero no ha servido de nada

mi .xinitrc

```

# Set blog num on

if [ -x /usr/bin/numlockx ]; then

        /usr/bin/numlockx on

fi

# Start some aplications

#bbkeys &

devilspie &

conky &

#start the windows manager

exec startxfce4

```

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Estoy con xfce 4.6.1 y al principio el escritorio era manejado por xfce, Desde hace tiempo me sale de fondo de pantalla la imagen del slim, el conky se ve mal, no reconoce los botones del ratón en el escritorio..El caso es que en según he leido en Configuración / Escritorio debería aparecer la opción "Dejar que xfce maneje el escritorio" pero a mi no me aparece y no es capaz ni de cambiar el fondo de escritorio...quizá haya alguna forma de cambiarlo manualmente. 

 

Esa opción puede depender de la versión de XFCE que uses. XFCE cambia bastante de una versión a otra, y la mayoría de guías que encontrarás son antiguas.

 *Quote:*   

> He probado con reinstalar el paquete xfce4-meta pero no ha servido de nada

 

Los paquetes *⁻meta no instalan nada, tan solo son contenedores de dependencias que fuerzan la instalación de otros paquetes, en este caso todos los paquetes necesarios para tener un escritorio XFCE completo. En cualquier caso, y a no ser que operes como root en tu escritorio, no tiene sentido forzar una reinstalación porque tus ficheros de sistema deberían ser intocables. Si lo que quieres es volver a una configuración limpia puedes mover o borras los directorios ~/.config/xfce4 y ~/.config/xfce4-session. Quizás eso ayude.

 *Quote:*   

> mi .xinitrc
> 
> ```
> 
> # Set blog num on
> ...

 

Mientras diagnosticas el problema, yo desactivaría devilspie y conky. Una vez que xfce4 ande enetonces actívalos otra vez y si dan problemas ya los investigas por separado. Un paso cada vez.

----------

## chaim

[quoteMientras diagnosticas el problema, yo desactivaría devilspie y conky. Una vez que xfce4 ande enetonces actívalos otra vez y si dan problemas ya los investigas por separado. Un paso cada vez.[/quote]

He comentado tanto devilspie como conky! y ahora se me abren 7 procesos conky (no sé si antes también lo hacía). He mirado en las aplicacione de inicio de xfce y conky no está, donde puede estar el problema?

```

 $ ps -aux | grep conky

Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html

     5541  0.1  0.2  70808  4276 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5543  0.0  0.2  70808  4268 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5545  0.0  0.2  70808  4276 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5547  0.1  0.2  70808  4276 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5549  0.0  0.2  70908  4276 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5551  0.0  0.2  69784  4252 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5553  0.0  0.2  70808  4256 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5555  0.0  0.2  70808  4276 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5557  0.0  0.2  70908  4272 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5559  0.1  0.2  70808  4268 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5561  0.0  0.2  70808  4280 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5563  0.0  0.2  69884  4256 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5565  0.0  0.2  69784  4252 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5567  0.0  0.2  69884  4256 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5569  0.0  0.2  70808  4260 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5571  0.0  0.2  70908  4256 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5573  0.0  0.2  70808  4276 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5575  0.0  0.2  70908  4264 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

     5577  0.0  0.2  69884  4260 ?        Sl   13:16   0:00 conky

```

----------

## i92guboj

En la config de xfce mira en el apartado "sesión e inicio". Ve a la pastaña "sesión", y mira qué es lo que hay ahí. Si no ves nada sospechoso mira en la de "autoarranque de aplicaciones", por si acaso.

----------

## chaim

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En la config de xfce mira en el apartado "sesión e inicio". Ve a la pastaña "sesión", y mira qué es lo que hay ahí. Si no ves nada sospechoso mira en la de "autoarranque de aplicaciones", por si acaso.

 

Volví a reinstalar conky y ya no tengo ese problema, aunque sigo sin poder hacer que xfce maneje el escritorio..

----------

## bontakun

 *chaim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Volví a reinstalar conky y ya no tengo ese problema, aunque sigo sin poder hacer que xfce maneje el escritorio..

 

no sirve de nada lo q voy a decir, pero tenía el mismo problema... y me surgió después de una actualización, nunka supe que fue, ya q se me presentaron otros problemas y decidí formatear... lo extraño es q después del formateo, todo quedó en orden, lo más probable es que algún archivo viejo quedó generando algún conflicto con la nueva actualización, pero nunka supe que fué realmente

saludos

----------

## chaim

 *bontakun wrote:*   

>  *chaim wrote:*   
> 
> Volví a reinstalar conky y ya no tengo ese problema, aunque sigo sin poder hacer que xfce maneje el escritorio.. 
> 
> no sirve de nada lo q voy a decir, pero tenía el mismo problema... y me surgió después de una actualización, nunka supe que fue, ya q se me presentaron otros problemas y decidí formatear... lo extraño es q después del formateo, todo quedó en orden, lo más probable es que algún archivo viejo quedó generando algún conflicto con la nueva actualización, pero nunka supe que fué realmente
> ...

 

Gracias aún así, yo también voy a reinstalar aunque creo que pondré funtoo para probar  :Wink: 

un saludo

----------

